# S/O Shoes for narrow feet?



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

I know a lot of kids have very wide feet which can cause difficulties with shoe shopping, but surely I can't be the only one with a kid who has very narrow (but long) feet?! What are the best brands for these feet? I got a pair of Livie&Luca shoes & Pediped shoes off babysteals and when they arrived I couldn't believe how wide they were! Length they're okay, and I can tighten them up to a certain extent but they still don't really fit IYKWIM? Anyone know what else to try?


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

I found Robeez tredz to be pretty narrow. They were too narrow for my daughter's feet (and she had pretty normal (not wide) feet...


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Keds tend to run narrow, and I have even bought slim width once. I've also had luck with certain styles of Stride Rite--the line used to be called "Toddler Tech", and they seemed to run narrow. But my narrow footed one is a girl--so that might not be all that helpful  Otherwise, I would try Stride Rite's website in hopes they have narrow widths online that they don't carry in stores. I think New Balance sneakers also come in widths.


----------



## MaryElizabeth (Jan 13, 2009)

Toms! We are some narrow feet people around here and they are great!


----------



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I got quite excited about the Robeez, but from their website DS has already outgrown them - he's headed into size 9 for this summer. I have no idea if I can find Keds in Canada, I'll have to poke around. That leaves Stride Rites, sigh, which are about $50-60 a pair here (ouch!).

MaryElizabeth, does Tom's have shoes for kids too? The website I found only had mens' and womens' shoes.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

Soft-Star shoes are my all time favorite shoe for DS right now. They are handmade and come in narrow width. They are also made in the US with no plant based dyes, formaldehyde free leather and they even use green power. They have vegan shoes too. LOVE EM!!!

* *


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octobermoon*
> 
> Soft-Star shoes are my all time favorite shoe for DS right now. They are handmade and come in narrow width. They are also made in the US with no plant based dyes, formaldehyde free leather and they even use green power. They have vegan shoes too. LOVE EM!!!
> 
> * *


Can't say enough good thing about soft star shoes!


----------



## MaryElizabeth (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh yeah they do! www.toms.com has a section called tiny toms and they even come in half sizes. they are my favorite kids shoe. we get stopped everywhere and people gush over them. plus... they actually fit my DD's long super skinny feet!

http://www.toms.com/youth/tiny?view=all


----------



## georgia2765 (Feb 9, 2017)

curiouscanadian said:


> I know a lot of kids have very wide feet which can cause difficulties with shoe shopping, but surely I can't be the only one with a kid who has very narrow (but long) feet?! What are the best brands for these feet? I got a pair of Livie&Luca shoes & Pediped shoes off babysteals and when they arrived I couldn't believe how wide they were! Length they're okay, and I can tighten them up to a certain extent but they still don't really fit IYKWIM? Anyone know what else to try?


I have narrow feet as well, and im not sure about kids shoes, but I've found several pairs of shoes on marmishoes.com that fit me pretty well. The shoes are a bit expensive but they fit well and last a long time.


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*an old post*

Her kid is probably in elementary school now. I found Merrils, Camper, Adidas (classic styles) to be very narrow shoes. I think Clarks has differing shoe widths, I know they have wide shoes. I personally find Pajar boots to be very small, but maybe they aren't the right fit for me, who knows. I've also found slim Doc Marten and Blundstones styles as well as New Balance and Keen (even tho they can look boxy at front). I think I probably have long slim feet as well. I found shoe shopping for kids easier sometimes with a tracing of their foot on paper so I could compare shape/length in absence of the kid in question.


----------



## AndrewF (Apr 26, 2017)

*Startrite Shoes*



curiouscanadian said:


> I know a lot of kids have very wide feet which can cause difficulties with shoe shopping, but surely I can't be the only one with a kid who has very narrow (but long) feet?! What are the best brands for these feet? I got a pair of Livie&Luca shoes & Pediped shoes off babysteals and when they arrived I couldn't believe how wide they were! Length they're okay, and I can tighten them up to a certain extent but they still don't really fit IYKWIM? Anyone know what else to try?


Have you tried startriteshoes.com, they have a wide range of sizes, from half sizes in narrow and wide fit. I have really narrow feet and so did both my kids and we always used Start-Rite. They are a little more expensive as a rule but they are really good quality, and have always got offers on.

They also have a brilliant fitting gauge for only £5 which always comes in handy. (startriteshoes.com/fitting/measuring-gauge)

hope this helps.

Andrew


----------

